# Harbor bees



## Harborite (Feb 7, 2013)

Out on Long Island needing a few answers.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I suggest starting with a few questions.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

or at least 1


----------



## Harborite (Feb 7, 2013)

throrope said:


> I suggest starting with a few questions.


I have a hive that was very strong and with some feeding the two nine inch brood boxes were heavy with stores. After the first freezing temps and then a calm warming couple of days there was no action on the hive at all and upon taking a listen and then an look see the hive had died. The amount of bees seemed to be way less than when the hive was boiling along. There is capped and uncapped stores some brood ect. I have ordered bees in package and I was wondering if the comb and stores can be used to feed and give the new girls a jump not having to start from foundation? I had the hive wrapped up and late fall is not usual for bees to leave?


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. Sounds like something got to them. Could have gotten overwhelmed by mites. CCD? Maybe too much ventilation kept them from keeping warm.

If they died out, I suggest removing the wrap so the hive gets a complete freeze complements of mother nature so that any undesirables find the same fate.

In the past i cleared out the dead bees, tossed frames I thought were too miserable and used what remained. A trusted codger who ran a 1,000 hive operation as well as a retail and internet bee business routinely installed new packages into "dead-outs" leaving the new girls to clean up after the prior inhabitants.

I also suggest finding a comfortable mite count method and taking advantage of you state's agriculture resources. PA funds inspectors that will request hive visits and accommodate invites. My two experiences were very constructive.

a few years ago only one of five survived winter. I bought two packages the following spring to build back up, first ones since my original package years before. They both died before winter got serious. The survivor went nuts and gave me a double split in may. The next year the original hive gave me an April split and another threw the biggest swarm I ever caught bringing me back to five at no cost. I now prefer splits and swarms from my acclimated mutt bees.


----------



## Skinnydog (Jan 27, 2013)

I lived and worked in Montauk for quite a few years-just thinking there must be a pretty good amount of forage compared to the rest if Long Island, and I guess your comment kinda answered my question-so did you find they were bringing in good amounts of pollen? in regards to your hive, how was your mite situation? Best of luck with your new package


----------



## Harborite (Feb 7, 2013)

The hive is unwrapped and the temps did get into the teens I have totally blocked up the entrance after removing all the dead bees. I did not notice mites but really wasn't looking with magnification.i want to work toward splits and even trap. Have you ever done the lemongrass lure tech?


throrope said:


> Sorry about your loss. Sounds like something got to them. Could have gotten overwhelmed by mites. CCD? Maybe too much ventilation kept them from keeping warm.
> 
> If they died out, I suggest removing the wrap so the hive gets a complete freeze complements of mother nature so that any undesirables find the same fate.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

i DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT BEE CULTURE BUT i HAVE ALWAYS BEEN VERY CAUTIOUS ABOUT blocking up even empty hives due to the lack of air flow. Maybe mold will start growing or just the rotting pollen,dead bees etc makes quite a mess.Later wax moths can start doing their thing. Maybe the wrapping with little air Is the county extension service any help. Keep asking why things happen and finally get some possibilities to work with. Good luck.


----------

